# Max 5000 Refurbishing/retiring gun



## krakadawn (Jan 8, 2006)

For those folks who may have an old 5000 kicking around you may wish to avail yourself to this service. A fellow member here on RTF......wjtb23 has been refurbing them. ( Lab Worx <[email protected])

Not only does he give you a 'better' than new launcher he adapts them to shoot either the max bumpers or the regular 2" knobby bumpers. On the inside everything has been beefed up, in my opinion better than they were new.

The icing on the cake is that with changing the wiring on one relay(2minutes) you can change the 5 shooter into a retiring gun. I believe it is posted on you tube. The wiring change allows the turret to rotate 180 degrees giving you a white stick man on one side and a camo version on the other. It in-retires with a push of the transmitter.

Hard to beat this idea!


----------



## wjtb23 (Apr 24, 2014)

Max 5000 launching 2'' Knobby Bumpers https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17OoeO8mCWs

Max 5000 as Retires Gun https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGq6l8wSlfk

Max 5000 set up https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR5cDfHvUMw&t=11s


----------



## Tbonewildcat (Feb 23, 2014)

I like the retired gun!!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

What is the cost to refurbish a Max 5000?


----------



## wjtb23 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Max 5000 Refurbishment Details*

*[SUP]Max 5000 Refurbishment Details

[/SUP]*-new regulators...propane and oxygen
-rewired
-all hardware updated and replaced
-added hardware to reinforce gearbox/motor
-new T6 6061 Aluminum Star Cam
-new hoses and clamps
-new micro switches
-new battery
-new toggle switch
-new spark plug
-led power level display
-new charging port
-patch cord port
-new power relay
-new 1/4'' drive rod (if needed)
-new clamping hardware to keep star cam and bumper carousel in place
-new "front feet" and angle to help with unit angle and stability
-new heavy duty patch cord (3.5mm male jack) for receiver units or 3.5mm female patch cord port 6' available. 
-fine tuning, adjustment and stabilizing of bumper carousel for longer more consistent launches
-spares kit consisting of new micro switches, relay, fuse and main power switch
-2'' bumper conversion available 

$450 Per Unit with core....includes return shipping up to $40


All units fully tested, bench and field to ensure quality. Refurbishment usually requires one week.

Bill
352-208-1217
[email protected]


----------

